
Show HN: dwata – Manage Databases without knowing SQL (v0.4) - brainless
https://dwata.com/
======
brainless
Hello everyone,

Founder here. I worked today entirely on the product site. It had fallen
behind and was out of sync with the actual product. Would love to have your
feedback. In particular if you could answer these two questions:

\- Do you understand what dwata is?

\- Do you feel you'd know someone who would need it?

Basically I am looking for clarity of product and audience. Thanks for your
time and help, means a lot. Cheers!

Sumit

